

20 Stock-Investing Tips - davidsmith8900
http://news.morningstar.com/classroom2/course.asp?docId=145666&page=1

======
PhantomGremlin
No comments?

Articles like these are important for everyone to read. For one simple reason:

YOU MUST LEARN TO MANAGE YOUR OWN MONEY!!! Even if the only "managing" you do
is to put it into an S&P 500 index fund. And even if you turn it over to a
"professional". If you don't learn the basics, the next Bernie Madoff (and
there are thousands of those around) will rob you blind.

